# Razer Synapse erkennt meine Geräte nicht



## goerdy2501 (4. Mai 2016)

*Razer Synapse erkennt meine Geräte nicht*

Hallo,

habe mir eine Razer Mamba Wireless sowie eine Razer Deathstalker Chroma zugelegt. Leider erkennt die Software Synapse 2.0 bei Geräte nicht bzw. ich habe nur folgende Auswahlmöglichkeiten:





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nichts davon funktioniert bzw. lässt mich meine Geräte einstellen.

Weiß evtl. jmd woran das liegt?

Vielen Dank schon einmal im Voraus!

Mfg


----------



## Bonkic (4. Mai 2016)

diese synapse-software scheint ziemlicher müll zu sein.
siehe hier: Razer BlackWidow and Synapse Problem 2.0 [Solved] - Razer - Computer Peripherals
ich hab ne deathadder chroma und den razer-treiber bis heute nicht installiert.


----------



## goerdy2501 (5. Mai 2016)

hmm ok danke trotzdem


----------



## Alisis1990 (6. Mai 2016)

Jo sie Software ist wiklich müll.

Habe eine razer oroborous (oderso xD) und bei mir klappt zwar alles aber die braucht im Systemstart ewig. Also aus dem autostart gelöscht und vergessen, dass ich sie Software überhaupt noch habe  

Also wirklich nicht zu empfehlen dies program  

Gesendet von meinem SM-N9005 mit Tapatalk


----------

